# Fonction Homekit dans CarPlay



## Moutaille (20 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai longtemps hésité avant de poster ce sujet car je ne savais pas dans quelle rubrique le mettre (Homekit ou Carplay) !

Je me permets de vous consulter car j'ai un problème que je n'arrive pas à résoudre. Lorsque je branche mon iphone dans la voiture, Carplay se lance et en bas de l'écran j'ai bien un interrupteur qui apparait avec la porte de garage. Celle ci peut donc être commandée depuis l'écran de la voiture.

Ma femme est bien déclarée dans Maison etc... mais je n'arrive pas à faire apparaitre cet interrupteur lorsque c'est elle qui se connecte à Carplay avec son iphone.
Auriez vous une solution ou au moins une piste ?!!

Bonne journée à tous !


----------



## DavidFR75 (7 Mars 2022)

Moutaille a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai longtemps hésité avant de poster ce sujet car je ne savais pas dans quelle rubrique le mettre (Homekit ou Carplay) !
> 
> ...


Bonjour, 

Elle est bien enregistrée dans HomeKit en tant que résidente ? Avec l'autorisation de contrôler les accessoires à distance ?


----------



## Moutaille (11 Mars 2022)

DavidFR75 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Elle est bien enregistrée dans HomeKit en tant que résidente ? Avec l'autorisation de contrôler les accessoires à distance ?


Bonjour,
Oui je viens de vérifier ces 2 paramètres et effectivement elle est bien déclarée en résidente avec autorisation de contrôler les accessoires.


----------



## DavidFR75 (18 Mars 2022)

Moutaille a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Oui je viens de vérifier ces 2 paramètres et effectivement elle est bien déclarée en résidente avec autorisation de contrôler les accessoires.


Peut-être essayer avec un tiers ? Ou effacer (temporairement) votre femme du foyer et la réinviter ? Bon, je sais c'est du bricolage tout ça ! ;-) Mais souvent avec les accessoires connectés, c'est une question de clean-install...


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2022)

Bonjour,

Je ne vois pas non plus cet inter dans CarPlay


----------



## kevinevic (18 Mars 2022)

il faut activer les suggestions dans CarPlay (dans réglages sur l'autoradio)


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2022)

kevinevic a dit:


> il faut activer les suggestions dans CarPlay (dans réglages sur l'autoradio)


Merci 

je test demain


----------



## Moutaille (23 Mars 2022)

kevinevic a dit:


> il faut activer les suggestions dans CarPlay (dans réglages sur l'autoradio)


Ah génial je vais tester aussi alors ! 
Merci pour la réponse !


----------



## Moutaille (2 Avril 2022)

Bonsoir,
Malheureusement la fonction était déjà activée et cet interrupteur n’est pas présent. 
Auriez vous une autre idée ?
Merci d’avance.


----------

